# ARGENTINA | Railways



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

The Argentine railway network comprised 47,000 km of track at the end of the Second World War and was, in its time, one of the most extensive and prosperous in South America. However, with the increase in highway construction and the break-up in 1993 of Ferrocarriles Argentinos (FA), the state railroad corporation, there followed a sharp decline in railway profitability. Since that time several private and provincial railway companies have been created and have resurrected some of the major passenger routes that FA once operated. The railroad network today, with its 34,059 km of track,[1] is now far smaller than it once was.

The railways of Argentina operate over track of the following five rail gauges:

Main line gauges:
Broad gauge: 1,676 mm (5 ft 6 in) – 24,481 km
Standard gauge: 1,435 mm (4 ft 8+1⁄2 in) – 2,765 km
Metre gauge: 1,000 mm (3 ft 3+3⁄8 in) – 11,080 km
Secondary gauges:
Narrow gauge: 750 mm (2 ft 5+1⁄2 in) – 409 km
Minimum gauge: 500 mm (1 ft 7+3⁄4 in) – 8 km 



_Buenos Aires: San Martin Line (LSM) commuter train (by ALCo) crossing Salguero Street bridge (foreground); behind the construction site, a Toshiba EMU from TBA is going south; and a red train from Ferrovias narrow gauge is departing from Saldías station_










_Retiro Rail Terminal, downtown Buenos Aires_









*Commuter network*

Buenos Aires, Resistencia and soon to be inaugurated; Metrotranvía of Mendoza in the city Mendoza, are the only cities in Argentina to offer suburban passenger services; most other cities rely on bus transportation. Nationally, in 2006, 434 million passengers were transported by railways.[5]

Buenos Aires City's metropolitan rail system is extensive with 267 stations, 6 main rail lines and one light rail line, covering 899 kilometres (562 miles) and 1800 trains carrying over one million passengers each business day in the city of Buenos Aires, its suburbs in Greater Buenos Aires and several far-reaching satellite towns. Service is provided by private companies and spreads out from five central stations in Buenos Aires: Retiro (the busiest), Constitución, Once de Septiembre, Federico Lacroze – all serving both long-distance and local passenger services – and Buenos Aires Station which despite its name is a secondary rail terminus serving only local commuter services. The Retiro and Constitución train stations are linked by the Line C of the Buenos Aires Metro, Once de Septiembre is served by the Line A of the metro via its "Plaza Miserere" station and will also be served by the new Line H of the metro when construction is completed; and Federico Lacroze is served by B line. The smaller Buenos Aires Station is accessible by some city bus services and it is the only railway terminus in Buenos Aires that has no access to the Buenos Aires Metro.

Most trains leave at regular 8- to 20-minute intervals though for trains travelling a longer distance service may be less frequent. Fares are cheap and tickets can be purchased at ticket windows or through coin-operated machines at stations. Most of the lines are electric, several are diesel-powered, while some of these are currently being converted to electric, many of the lines share traffic with freight services.

Buenos Aires area commuter rail lines were privatised in the 1990s, and passengers have complained for years about poor commuter rail services on lines leading from Constitución station in downtown Buenos Aires to the capital's southern suburbs.[6]

The light rail Tren de la Costa (the coastal train), which serves "tourist" and local commuters, runs from the northern suburbs of Buenos Aires to Tigre along the river for approximately 15 kilometres, the line connects directly to the Linea Mitre at Maipú–Bartolomé Mitre station in the northern suburb of Olivos for direct access to Retiro terminus in the centre of the city. An experimental project of a short run tramway line, Tranvia del Este, has recently been inaugurated in the Puerto Madero district of Buenos Aires. The 2 km prototype line runs between the Córdoba and Independencia avenues, ridership has not been as expected, nevertheless, extensions are being planned. Another tramway line, the PreMetro E2, operates as a feeder at the end of Metro Line E and a Historic Tramway operates on weekends and holidays in the Caballito neighbourhood of the capital.

_Diagrammatic map of the Buenos Aires Commuter Rail Network_









*Rail lines / Operators*

* Belgrano Norte Line / Ferrovías
* Belgrano Sur Line / UGOFE
* Mitre Line / Trenes de Buenos Aires
* Roca Line / UGOFE
* San Martin Line / UGOFE
* Sarmiento Line / Trenes de Buenos Aires
* Urquiza Line / Metrovías
* Tren de la Costa / Tren de la Costa S.A.

_FIAT-CAF railcar is part of used material recently acquired from Spain at Retiro Terminal in Buenos Aires_









*Ticketing*

Unlike the Buenos Aires Metro, which uses electronic fare cards, the Buenos Aires public transit system still uses antiquated ticketing systems. All tickets are bought at ticket booths at railway stations and every once in a while, on board certain trains. There is also no single integrated fare payment system for users of bus, metro, and railway services. The designation of multiple operating entities in the Buenos Aires Metropolitan Area adds technical complexities to the Prepaid Fare System and represents a unique concept for public transport, nonetheless, the implementation of such a system is being studied. However, it has been argued that automatic ticket control systems may have certain disadvantages in that the presence of ticket sales and control personnel in the station adds more security to the passengers and to the property of the railroad.

*Electrification plans*

Although the first electric railway between Retiro and Tigre was inaugurated in 1916, major electrification projects were not adopted. Long distances, flat topography, and economic conditions did not merit major capital investments in this area, although some suburban networks in Buenos Aires Metropolitan Area were electrified.

After several decades of the Buenos Aires rail-service being under-funded, there is presently an ongoing modernization plan so as to provide much needed improvement in services, and the trend is towards electrification of several lines. The first line to receive this improvement is the cramped Roca line network on the southern part of the city, where work is already in progress, and several new routes have recently been approved for electrification covering the rest of the line.[7] Work is also under way on the San Martín line,[8] and there are plans to electrify the Belgrano Norte line.

As of 2008[update], approximately 42.7%, 258KM (160 miles) from a total rail network of 604 km (375 miles) of the Buenos Aires and Greater Buenos Aires area (excluding outer-suburban satellite cities of Capilla del Señor, Lobos, Mercedes, Luján, Zárate and Cañuelas), but including the city of La Plata, is electrified (both by locomotives and multiple units). Once the oft-mentioned Roca line (143 km) and San Martín Line (55 km) electrification projects are completed by the year 2014, 75.5% of the network would be electrified, if the Belgrano Norte is added to the equation (which is being planned); the total electrified network would work out to approximately 84.9%.

_Buenos Aires Electric Railways Network 2008_









*Buenos Aires Underground*

The Buenos Aires Underground (Subterráneo de Buenos Aires-locally known as Subte) is a metro system that serves the city of Buenos Aires, the network was inaugurated in 1913 by the Anglo-Argentine Tramways Company, being the first of its kind in Latin America and in the entire Southern Hemisphere.

In the city of Córdoba, Argentina, there is a project to build an underground system; the "Córdoba Metro", which would make it the second metro system in Argentina.

_Subterráneo de Buenos Aires, the Buenos Aires Underground_









*Intercity passenger services*

Argentina scrapped many of its uneconomical long-distance passenger train services during the early 1990s and privatised, by concession contract, several main routes to Trenes de Buenos Aires, Ferrocentral, Ferrobaires, and Trenes Especiales Argentinos. The new services are not what passengers were used to and today, with the exception of the Buenos Aires, Rosario, Córdoba and Tucumán corridors, provide erratic and poor-quality services. Nonetheless, a strong demand in farm commodities has helped the Argentine economy bounce back over recent years. The government intends to re-establish long-distance passenger services between vital centres in the agricultural and industrial regions with a project to build a high-speed railway that would join the three largest cities in Argentina; Buenos Aires, Rosario and Córdoba.[10] This is expected to act as an essential component in the revival of railways in Argentina.[11] Another project in the planning stages is the refurbishing and upgrading of the Buenos Aires-Mendoza corridor to operate trains at speeds of up to 160 kilometres per hour and possibly another high-speed line to the coastal city of Mar del Plata.

rest


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Few pictures:


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Great thread, amazing photos!!


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Great start for this thread. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.

Can we get more information about the intercity and long distance services? Which routes are still operated?


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

juanico said:


> Great start for this thread. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.
> 
> Can we get more information about the intercity and long distance services? Which routes are still operated?


Sure


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Ferrobaires*

Ferrobaires S.A. is the commercial name of a public railway company which operates extensive long-distance passenger trains throughout Buenos Aires Province in Argentina. Its official corporate name is Unidad Ejecutora del Plan Ferroviario Provincial (UEPFP), or Executing Unit of the Provincial Railway Plan in English. The company is primarily owned and funded by the Buenos Aires provincial government. The name "Ferrobaires" is a combination of the Spanish words for "Rail Buenos Aires."

From its bases in the city of Buenos Aires, Ferrobaires rail lines fan out south and west across the surrounding province which bears the same name. The company transports approximately 1.5 million passengers annually and operates in and out of all three major train stations in Buenos Aires city: Retiro, Constitución, and Once.

All of the routes currently managed by Ferrobaires were previously run by Ferrocarriles Argentinos, the country's now-defunct national passenger railroad corporation. After the privatisation of Ferrocarriles Argentinos starting in 1992, many train services across Argentina were indefinitely discontinued. However, Ferrobaires has successfully resurrected many of these services within Buenos Aires Province since 2001.

In early 2006, the national Ministry of Planning considered taking control of the company to arrange its reprivatization, but the provincial government of Felipe Solá refused this offering, argumenting that the company was working very efficiently and with low prices under provincial state control.

_An older passenger train bearing the livery of UEPFP, the corporate name of Ferrobaires_









Source


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Ferrocentral*

Ferrocentral is a private railway company in Argentina, its name being a combination of the Spanish words for "Central Rail." It operates long-distance passenger trains from its base at Retiro Station in Buenos Aires to several locations in northern Argentina. All of the train routes managed by Ferrocentral were previously operated by Ferrocarriles Argentinos, the country's now-defunct national passenger railroad corporation. After the privatisation of Ferrocarriles Argentinos starting in 1991, many train services across Argentina were indefinitely discontinued. Since the year 2005, however, Ferrocentral was formed and has successfully resurrected some passenger lines.

_A map of Ferrocentral's current passenger train operations_









As of 2006, Ferrocentral operates the following passenger train services:

* Buenos Aires to Rosario (6 hours, twice weekly in each direction)
* Buenos Aires to Córdoba, via Rosario and Villa María (14 hours, twice weekly each way)
* Buenos Aires to Tucumán and points between (24-25 hours, once weekly each way)
* Villa María to Córdoba and points between (3 hours, 2-3 times weekly in each direction)

Most trains operate in the late night and early morning hours as the rail lines are used for transporting cargo during the daytime.

Source


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Trenes Especiales Argentinos (TEA)*

Trenes Especiales Argentinos (TEA) (in English: Special Argentine Trains) is a private railway company in Argentina set up during railway privatisation from 1991.

From its base at Federico Lacroze Station in Buenos Aires, TEA operates long-distance passenger rail services into northern Argentina to the city of Posadas in Misiones Province on the border with Paraguay. Trains stop at multiple locations along the way including, but not limited to, Zárate in Buenos Aires Province, Basavilbaso and Villaguay in Entre Ríos Province, Monte Caseros and Santo Tomé in Corrientes Province, and numerous points between. The total journey lasts approximately twenty-six hours. Trains depart twice weekly in each direction.

_A basic map of the train service provided by Trenes Especiales Argentinos (not all stations shown)_









Source


----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

juanico said:


> Great start for this thread. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.
> 
> Can we get more information about the intercity and long distance services? Which routes are still operated?


Ferrocentral runs long distance services between Buenos Aires and Córdoba (twice a week) and Buenos Aires and Tucumán (also twice a week).

Here is the link

http://www.ferrocentralsa.com.ar/redes_ferroviarias.htm


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Buenos Aires–Rosario–Córdoba high-speed railway*

The Buenos Aires–Rosario–Córdoba high-speed railway (Tren de Alta Velocidad –TAVe) is a project designed to link the Argentine cities of Buenos Aires, Rosario and Córdoba through a 710 kilometers (441 mi) high-speed rail network. The plan, announced by President Néstor Kirchner during a press conference at the Casa Rosada on 26 April 2006, will be the first in Argentina and the Americas operating at up to 320 km/h (200 mph). The entire project is currently "on hold" due to the financial crisis.

_The proposed Buenos Aires-Rosario-Córdoba high-speed railway route. Stations are speculative._









*Overview of system*

Buenos Aires and its metropolitan area has a population of more than 13 million, almost one third of the national total. It is the economic and political center of Argentina, and its main international entry point.

Rosario, located about 286 km (178 mi) north-northwest of the capital, is the third-largest city and a major port, with a metropolitan population of 1.3 million. It is part of the agricultural and industrial core of the littoral region.

Córdoba, with a population around 1.4 million, is located about 710 km (441 mi) from Buenos Aires, near the geographical center of Argentina. It is the second most populated metropolitan area, and a cultural, touristic, and industrial center.

Altogether, the three cities include 15 million inhabitants, or more than a third of the country's overall population of 40 million. Rosario and Cordoba are vital centers in the farm sector, which has grown rapidly in recent years thanks to high commodity prices.

Currently, the main form of transportation between these three cities is by road, through National Route 9 (4 lane Highway from Buenos Aires to Rosario and 2 lane route from Rosario to Cordoba -Rosario to Cordoba highway is expected to be finished by 2009-), followed far behind by air travel.

It is expected that the high speed rail would act as an essential component in the revival of railways in Argentina, which will have a major impact on the economic development of the region.

*Features*

A high-speed electric train operating at up to 320 km/h (200 mph) with overhead catenary power lines on a standard gauge track of 1,435 mm (4 ft 8+1⁄2 in), it will run mainly on single-track, but with 55 km (34 mi) of double-track between Buenos Aires and Rosario to enable the nine trains/day on this section to pass one another at high speed and then to Córdoba on a new single-track alignment. Alstom is to provide eight, 509 passenger double-deck TGVs equipped with ETCS Level 2 signalling, the new line should provide a Buenos Aires - Rosario journey time of 85 min, (for comparison, an intercity passenger bus takes about four hours) with Córdoba reached 90 min later.

*Stations*

The new train will link the cities along the central corridor through the agricultural heartland of Argentina. According to the current plan, there will be 20 train services daily, carrying about 7,500 passengers. Several intermediate stops are planned between the main ones, most likely in the cities of Pilar, Campana, San Pedro, San Nicolás de los Arroyos, Cañada de Gómez, Marcos Juárez, Bell Ville and Villa María.

*Bids, costs and financing*

The total cost of the Buenos Aires–Rosario–Córdoba line was calculated at 4 billion dollars

Four European firms presented themselves as bidders: Alstom (French), Siemens (German), CAF (Spanish) and Impregilo (Italian). Pre-contractual conditions stated that the national state will pay for the whole sum, but the firm in charge of the construction will finance 50%. When technical and financial bids were due in March 2007 only the Veloxia grouping of Alstom, Isolux Corsan, Iecsa and Emepa came forward, and the consortium was selected as preferred bidder on 20 June 2007.

Veloxia was formally selected on 16 January 2008, with a contract to be signed 'in the next few months'.

Alstom will supply eight double-deck TGV trains called 'Cobra'. IECSA will undertake civil engineering, Isolux Corsan and EMEPA will construct the track.

The secretary of transport of the nation, Ricardo Jaime, announced on 27 March 2008, that the minister of economy of the nation - Martín Lousteau- and the partnership led by the French company Alston approved a resolution for the financing of the construction of the Buenos Aires-Rosario-Cordoba High Speed Train (TAVe). The final binding of agreement on the project is to be signed in 10 days.

The external financing will be done by the French bank Natixis who will finance 100 % of the project with an absolutely advisable rate of interest for Argentina. The financing scheme anticipates to take care of the investment of approximately 12,500 million Argentine pesos (ARS), (2,500 million euros - 4,000 million dollars), amount that will be financed with a long term credit of 30 years that will be guaranteed with the delivery of the public titles.

*Timeline*

* May 8, 2006: Licitation call (offerers qualification): Impregilo, Siemens, Alstom and CAF.
* July 25, 2006: Companies qualification act: Siemens, Alstom and CAF.
* December 20]], 2006: Technical offers. Delayed two times until March 27, 2007: Only Alstom.
* January 30, 2007: Economic offers. Delayed two times until April 30, 2007.
* January 16, 2008: Argentina chooses Alstom-led consortium in partnership with Spanish and Argentine companies to build the first very high speed line in the Americas.
* March 27, 2008: Approval of a resolution for External financing.
* April 29, 2008: President Cristina Fernández de Kirchner formally signed a turnkey contract with the Veloxia consortium for the construction of a 320 km/h line between Buenos Aires, Rosario and Córdoba.
* February 7, 2009: Alstom CEO announces entire project "on stand-by" due to the current financial crisis. Expresses optimism project will be completed in the future.

*The Mar del Plata connection*

The latest news about TAVe is the launching of the licitation for a new line to the seaside beach resort city and major fishing port of Mar del Plata, 400 km (250 mi) south of Buenos Aires city, though in this case, from Constitución railway station, in the central southeast part of the city.

According to the plan, the new train will develop an average speed of 250 km/h (160 mph) and a maximum of 320 km/h (200 mph). It would only have stations in Dolores and Chascomús and will arrive at Mar del Plata in less than two hours. Today, the service presents serious deficiencies and delays and takes over seven hours in arriving at its final destination, which contrasts greatly to the service provided in the '50s by "El Marplatense" with speeds of up to 90 + mph (150 km/h) making the run in 3 hrs 45 min in stainless steel Budd-built formations which were "very high speed" in those days.

*Criticisms*

The project has been heavily criticised by Poder Ciudadano, the Argentine dependency of the world wide anti-corruption NGO Transparency International, for being disproportionately expensive relative to the number of people who will benefit from it. Poder Ciudadano also expressed its disapproval at the Argentine government's diversion of funds away from the already under-funded Buenos Aires metropolitan rail-service, which is used every day by millions of citizens.

_Argentina high speed train._









Source


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Some more pics:


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks New York Morning for all the pictures.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll post here my favourite train in Argentina. Built entirely in Argentina by Argentine Company MATERFER, this train goes from the city of Paraná, ccapital of the Entre Ríos Province, to the city of Concepción del Uruguay. A 300 km trip.


----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

New trains arrived from China for commuter service in greater Buenos Aires Area for the San Martin line, Mitre line & Sarmiento line, and also coming for future use in a would be re-established IC service: BA to Rosario and BA to Mar del Plata.
Some photos


Joral said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


In this case these pictured locomotives and coaches are destined for commuter use. Thanks Joral for the uploading of images


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Roca and Belgrano Sur lines are also planned to get new trains for both, diesel and electrical services. Evereything accompannied by the renewal of tracks and the entire electrification of the Roca line for commuter services in Buenos Aires.


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

new arrival long distance training to Buenos Aires from China

fotos de Ariel Pascuali:































[/QUOTE]

































Fotos: *Jorge Cerigliano*[/QUOTE]
Jorge Cerigliano


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ When are they going to get a chance to be used?


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ I guess that as soon as they finish with their testing on tracks. Services to Rosario and Mar del Plata have a great demand.
I like how they are renewing our trains, even if they are mostly Buenos Aires'.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Guajiro1 said:


> ^^ I guess that as soon as they finish with their testing on tracks. Services to Rosario and Mar del Plata have a great demand.
> I like how they are renewing our trains, even if they are mostly Buenos Aires'.


But are the lines to Rosario actually good enough to support a service in decent time? I knew one problem in South America is the fact that tracks have been neglected for a long time.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

The projects are to renew trains and tracks, and as trains, tracks are already being renewed.


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

algeria will invest 50billoin in railway


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

chaking-2014 said:


> algeria will invest 50billoin in railway


In Argentinian railway?


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Robi_damian said:


> But are the lines to Rosario actually good enough to support a service in decent time? I knew one problem in South America is the fact that tracks have been neglected for a long time.


True.

Why? Voters get more impressed by rolling stock than tracks. With a new livery you can cheat them on believing the coaches are brand new.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

New locomotives for long distance services have arrived:



tiojuli said:


> Fotos: Jorge Cerigliano





kokomo said:


> True.
> 
> Why? Voters get more impressed by rolling stock than tracks. With a new livery you can cheat them on believing the coaches are brand new.


I don't think so, people are not that stupid. Anyone can easily say if a train is old or not, no matter how freshly painted it is.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

17 new waggons arrived for long distance services:



tiojuli said:


> Fotos: Ariel Pascuali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

New MATERFER railcar in testing phase for Entre Ríos Province inter-city services.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Guajiro1 said:


> New MATERFER railcar in testing phase for Entre Ríos Province inter-city services.


Looks good. Some nice investment in Argentina, though I believe the focus needs to be on the tracks more than the trains...


----------



## Larrotcha (Sep 25, 2005)

Guajiro1 said:


> New MATERFER railcar in testing phase for Entre Ríos Province inter-city services.


The train does look like a CAF/Alstom civia, doesn't it? Pure coincidence?

Anyway, I agree with Robi-damian they should rather focus on tracks and signalling in Argentina.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ They're also focusing on renewing tracks and signaling.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

The new long distance train wagons.



alfred23 said:


> Video de CN23, se deja ver algo mas de los interiores de los coches..


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

More long distance waggons arrived:



franchuche said:


>


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Finally, long distance locomotives have arrived (16 of them):*



tiojuli said:


> Fotos: Ariel Pascuali


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

So they are bringing long-distance trains and what? Until track renovations are completed I presume these are more or less worthless...


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

New chinese wagons arrived to Buenos Aires port










Otra que ya deja ver como se ve armado una formación..










*Fotos Dario Saidman*



tiojuli said:


> Los Chinos revisaron una formación en Escalada. Según se dice pronto se viene viaje de prueba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sekelsenmat (May 20, 2008)

Robi_damian said:


> So they are bringing long-distance trains and what? Until track renovations are completed I presume these are more or less worthless...


Are they actually doing any kind of track modernization program?


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Yes, they're renewing tracks and signaling. 
I've seen one of those long-distance trains myself, they look beautiful and so powerful!


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Long distance wagons in testing trip from Buenos Aires to Bariloche (1800km aproximately):*



tiojuli said:


> Fotos: Marcelo Arcas​





tiojuli said:


> Fotos: Albert Beto Carboni​





alfred23 said:


> Unas fotos más del interior y una pasando un puente que no identifico cual es..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Valletano said:


>


*Also, some new Argentine-produced trains (manufactured by Argentine private company Materfer) like the ones in use in Entre Ríos Province will be used in a new service in Buenos Aires Province:*



tiojuli said:


> Fotos: Diego Vicco​





Dr_ Gonzo said:


> Del foro Haciendovia.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

New electric trains being produced in China for the Mitre, Sarmiento and Roca Lines of Buenos Aires' commuter rail network, which will arrive in 2014:



alfred23 said:


>





alfred23 said:


>


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Some pictures about the new wagons




























Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/Fotografia.Andina​








Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/Fotografia.Andina[/CENTER]









Foto: Jorge Cerigliano[/CENTER]


----------



## JuanRuano (Jul 10, 2013)

en que servicio van a usar los materfer?


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

tiojuli said:


> Miren estas fotazas! :drool:


...


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Nacho_7 said:


> New chinese wagons arrived to Buenos Aires port


I have a question: The locomotives, and the cars on the right appear to have standard UIC couplings (and end carriage passageways). In the middle however there are those cars with blind ends, and what appear to be automatic couplers. What are those for?


----------



## JuanRuano (Jul 10, 2013)

PattyFisher said:


> wow! soo sensational pic, i just love watching the trains. i am very much impressed with the government of argentina, they have done an incredible work here...


yes, after 10 years in the government and 51 dead in February 2012
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Buenos_Aires_rail_disaster


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

K_ said:


> I have a question: The locomotives, and the cars on the right appear to have standard UIC couplings (and end carriage passageways). In the middle however there are those cars with blind ends, and what appear to be automatic couplers. What are those for?


These are cars for the public transport of Buenos Aires, General Mitre Line















































I don´t know why they have the blind wall at the end.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Third trip test, in Luján


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

New nationally produced train being manufactured for the Puerto Deseado - Las Heras branch line in Patagonia.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Del foro argentino


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

They are going to invest money in track improvements, right?

What's the latest for freight transport?


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Yes, the government is renewing tracks throughout the country.

And the latest for freight transport was that a new hopper model is expected to be manufactured by an Argentine factory (Fabricaciones Militares).

This is the prototype:


----------



## Patryk (Mar 10, 2007)

Beautiful landscapes of Argentina ... traveling by train Me gusta


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Video from the last test for the new EMUs for the Sarmiento Line of Buenos Aires' commuter rail network before the formations are shipped to Argentina on January 5th, being caried out in China:

http://www.infobae.com/2013/12/23/1532871-realizaron-china-las-ultimas-pruebas-los-nuevos-coches-la-linea-sarmiento-del-ferrocarril


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Partial renovations in Roca Line Buenos Aires Plaza Constitución - Estación Ferroautomotora Mar del Plata



























































































Facebook Satélite Ferroviario


----------



## Luckk (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New Trains IC and Ministry of Transport 




































https://www.facebook.com/RandazzoFl...3457073350770/833451866684624/?type=1&theater


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Pics of the flickr of Trenes Argentinos Linea Mitre main line Buenos Aires - Rosario. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/trenesargentinosif/sets/72157646081114958/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/infrastructure/single-view/view/belgrano-reopening.html
> 
> *Belgrano reopening*
> 17 Sep 2014
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Roca partial renovations, Buenos Aires - Mar del Plata line. 160 kmph max. 


























































































Fuente


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Videos of the tests for Argentine company EMEPA's train Alerce:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=617232281720626

*What's said in the video is that a rail link between Argentina and Paraguay, between the border cities of Posadas (Ar) and Encarnación (Par) has been confirmed and said to open on 8th December. There will be 2 formations which will be supplied by Argentina, each able to carry 150 people, and the immigration controls will be held at the Argentine side.

Extra information not mentioned in the video is that the service will cross the International Bridge over the Parana River that connects both cities. Works are advanced in the Argentine side but have still to start in the Paraguayan side. The formations will be Dutch Wadloper DH2s.

These are the trains to be used in the service:*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ssenger-trains-return-to-rosario-in-2015.html
> 
> *Passenger trains return to Rosario in 2015*
> 01 Nov 2014
> ...


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ In a second stage, tracks from Rosario to Córdoba will be also renewed thus efficiently connecting the country's three largest cities by passenger train.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Guajiro1 said:


> ^^ In a second stage, tracks from Rosario to Córdoba will be also renewed thus efficiently connecting the country's three largest cities by passenger train.


Will they also improve frequency? What is the rail distance/time expected to be reached for trains from BA to Cordoba btw?


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ The only thing I can answer is that yes, they will improve frequency. The rail distance and time of the trip is not known yet because they first need to end with the section to Rosario.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:


> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w/view/csr-sifang-to-set-up-in-argentina.html
> 
> *CSR Sifang to set up in Argentina*
> 04 Nov 2014
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Robi_damian said:


> Will they also improve frequency? What is the rail distance/time expected to be reached for trains from BA to Cordoba btw?


 Aprox. 6 services per day at 160 kmph to Rosario 300 km in 3 hours.

Buenos Aires - Cordoba, Buenos Aires - Tucuman and Buenos Aires - Bariloche (planned) in licitation for renovations of singles tracks and double tracks in main line to Cordoba 400 km 

Buenos Aires - Cordoba 700 km aprox. 7 hours 
Buenos Aires - Rosario 300 km aprox. 3 hours
Buenos Aires - Mar del Plata 400 km aprox. 4 hours

In Linea Urquiza and Linea Belgrano partial renovations in tracks not all also Tucuman and Bariloche.


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

Vamos con fotos de los servicios de media y larga: Marplatense, Bahiense, Cañuelas, Chascomús, La Plata, Alvear, 25 de Mayo:


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those train are really old, they should not be working as passenger trains it´s dangerous 
i hope the goverment replace them for the new ones specially with the renovations going on in argentina right now.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

juan.83 said:


> Those train are really old, they should not be working as passenger trains it´s dangerous
> i hope the goverment replace them for the new ones specially with the renovations going on in argentina right now.


The national company Trenes Argentinos Infraestructura Ferroviaria launch a new licitation for new DMUs for Linea Belgrano for middle distance services.

Ferrobaires it's a horrible company uke:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New trains arrived to Mar del Plata  4hs.


EzeBA said:


> Llegó el tren a Mardel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

fuente
https://www.facebook.com/CFKArgentina?fref=ts


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Video


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/freight/single-view/view/csr-announces-belgrano-order.html
> 
> *CSR announces Belgrano order*
> 16 Dec 2014
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice! :cheers:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Dates of the order:
Locomotives: Seran doble cabina diseñadas bajo normas NEFA 604, motor diesel MTU 16V4000R43 (Made in Germany), sistema transmision AC-DC, frenos KNORR BREMSE y CCB26. Velocidad maxima 100 km/h.
Wagons:
-Vagones de borde alto para carga de carbon (Cant 200 para 1676MM)
-Vagones tolva para balasto (Cant: 300 para 1000MM , 200 para 1435MM Y 900 para 1676MM)
-Vagones tolva para granos (Cant: 750 para 1000MM , 200 para 1435MM Y 750 para 1676MM)
-Vagon PLano (Cant: 200 para 1676 mm)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Chinese wagons on Argentina:


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On the new train who connects Buenos Aires with the city of Mar del Plata:


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the nice video - will the speed be increased in future?
The train is quite slow in the video, not really competitive compared to car/bus-travel.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

nachalnik said:


> Thanks for the nice video - will the speed be increased in future?
> The train is quite slow in the video, not really competitive compared to car/bus-travel.


Yes, upgrade to 160 kmph max, the tracks are in limitations for works


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New train Intercity Mar del Plata - Buenos Aires service.











Express train to cañuelas (70 km)


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Cargo train near Rosario and go to Chaco province with gasoduct tubes.(Linea Belgrano.)


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

2-27 New Intercity service Buenos Aires Retiro San Martin - Rufino or Laboulaye.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On the Belgrano Norte line, known here for its red colour:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ EMArg this thread is for long distance and cargo trains.  The Buenos Aires Suburban Rail is going to in subways and public transport.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Any plans for electrification of intercity lines?


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Buenos Aires-La Plata is under construction.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

LtBk said:


> Any plans for electrification of intercity lines?


Not yet. The only corridors which are viable for electrification it's Cordoba- Buenos Aires Retiro and Buenos Aires Constitución - Mar del Plata. (1100 km aprox.)

The suburban rail of Buenos Aires yes Buenos Aires Constitución - La plata section 57 km 25 kv. ac. for 2016-7


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

Servicio de pasajeros a Rufino (Santa Fe) desde Retiro San Martín.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New video Train Rufino - Buenos Aires (Mendoza it's coming soon) Linea San Martin


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Services at day: 

Departure - Destination - Operated by

Buenos Aires Retiro - Rosario (in upgrades in main line) - Trenes Argentinos
Buenos Aires Retiro - Tucumán - Trenes Argentinos
Buenos Aires Retiro - Rufino - Trenes Argentinos
Buenos Aires Retiro - Cordoba - Trenes Argentinos
Buenos Aires Once - Gral Pico - Trenes Argentinos, Ferrobaires
Buenos Aires Once - Bragado - Trenes Argentinos, Ferrobaires
Buenos Aires Plaza Constitución - Mar del Plata (in upgrades in main line) Trenes Argentinos, Ferrobaires
Buenos Aires Plaza Constitución - Bahía Blanca - Ferrobaires
Viedma - Bariloche - Tren Patagonico.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

> *Government moves to nationalize railways*
> 
> President Cristina Fernández de Kirchner announced that the Executive Power will sponsor a bill to nationalize the country’s railways during her speech at the opening of the 133th congressional period.
> “I would like to tell all lawmakers that I will deliver a bill for the State to recover the management of Argentina’s railways,” Ms. Kirchner said. “I am not moved by a nationalization zeal. It is simply about improving efficiency.”
> “We will save additional 415 million pesos,” she vowed.


:cheers:


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

*Buenos Aires commuter routes renationalised
*



ARGENTINA: By means of a resolution published on March 2, Minister of the Interior & Transport Florencio Randazzo has instructed federal railway operating company SOFSE to take direct charge of the Mitre, San Martín, Roca and Belgrano Sur commuter networks in Buenos Aires, rescinding operating agreements signed on February 10 2014.

Since last year the Mitre and San Martín networks have been operated by Corredores Ferroviarios SA, part of the Metrovías group. Argentren SA, part of Ferrovías, has been responsible for Roca and Belgrano Sur services.

Announcing on March 1 that her government would present a bill to Congress to restore state control over the national rail network, President Cristina Fernández stressed that she was not being moved by an urge to nationalise. ‘It is simply to improve efficiency’ she said, noting that costs on the state-run Sarmiento network had increased by 17% year-on-year in 2014, compared to 77% for the San Martín, 27% for the Roca, 56% for the Belgrano Sur and 51% for the Mitre.

Nationalisation of services still operated by the private sector would save an additional 415m pesos a year, she added. According to Randazzo, two and half years of public operation had demonstrated that the state could be ‘a better administrator’ than the private sector, ‘saving an enormous amount of money that today is paid to the companies responsible for operations’.


http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/cs-america/single-view/view/buenos-aires-commuter-routes-renationalised.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/passenger/single-view/view/first-csr-roca-emu-unveiled.html
> 
> *First CSR Roca EMU unveiled*
> 06 Mar 2015
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ Those cars are much longer than Mitre and Sarmiento Stock.


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

G12 perteneciente al Puerto de Buenos Aires.


Formaciones de larga distancia:


----------



## Luckk (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## drezdinski (Apr 19, 2013)

Cute lil DMU.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Is there another piece to that DMU?


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ For now it's only that, it remains to be seen if they will make them longer (I hope so). It's called the "Alerce" by Argentine company Emepa. The government has ordered 20 of these 2 coach formations for an express service of the Belgrano Norte Line from the Belgrano Retiro station in Buenos Aires to the town of Boulogne Sur Mer at first, and then it will eventually be extended to the town of Pilar, 50km northwest of the country's capital. One formation will be produced per month in Emepa's plant in the small city of Chascomús in Buenos Aires Province. The Alerce can be built in both DMU or EMU configurations. And the EMU version can be by both power sources: third rail or overhead wire. 80% of the train's components are made in Argentina, the few exceptions are certain inputs like the brakes, that are German, or the intelligent door closing system, that's Austrian.

More pictures of the Alerce:


----------



## drezdinski (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks like decent piece of local transport, though they should have put more than 2 sets of doors. The blue-black-white scheme looks very elegant, and I like the lack of a classic logo, with just typo on the front.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

I would day decent only if it will run on lines fitted with platforms at door's
height. Otherwise it will be a nightmare for any people with limited mobility.
But with such a base design, making a low-floor version of that would not
be very complicated.

I like the idea of independent power module in the middle. It makes the total
design much less complicated, makes it far more easier to maintain, keeps
the passenger area free of noise and vibrations... and only the power module
changes between electric and diesel versions. I suppose also that the wheels
below the power module are directly affixed to it, thus making that part of
the design, specially the power transmission, much simpler than with a bogie.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

drezdinski said:


> Looks like decent piece of local transport, though *they should have put more than 2 sets of doors*. The blue-black-white scheme looks very elegant, and I like the lack of a classic logo, with just typo on the front.


It has only 2 doors because it will be an express service with a higher fare, so it won't be massively used. It will be more of a shuttle service, since one of it's stops will be in Buenos Aires' Aeroparque Airport.



MarcVD said:


> I would day decent only if it will run on lines fitted with platforms at door's
> height. Otherwise it will be a nightmare for any people with limited mobility.
> But with such a base design, making a low-floor version of that would not
> be very complicated.


Most of the stations where the Alerce will be used are being built only for that route, so they will have high platforms. The Alerce has not been created for massive transport but for differential or short services. I hope EMFER and MATERFER (the other train company from Argentina, that doesn't seem to have the same quality than EMFER) will later develop true massive transport models.

The importance about this is that railways used to be central in Argentina, they literally built the country by creating towns around the tracks. And the national industry too was very important. Up until the 50s or 60s we used to produce our own trains. To see that the industry and the railways are being reborn is trully amazing for everyone in Argentina. I mean, people CRIED when the railways were shut down back in the 90s.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Renovations in train shield in Retiro mitre and call in Plaza Constitución St.


















































Fuente: http://www.misdiasenlavia1.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

MarcVD said:


> I would day decent only if it will run on lines fitted with platforms at door's
> height. Otherwise it will be a nightmare for any people with limited mobility.
> But with such a base design, making a low-floor version of that would not
> be very complicated.
> ...


The majority of trains in Buenos Aires have high floor and high platform. The new DMUs stations also.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

La Plata City's station also needs renovations urgently.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ :yes: Maybe with the electrification :lol:


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

Guajiro1 said:


> La Plata City's station also needs renovations urgently.


La ultima vez que pasé la estacion no estaba tan mal. Estaba bien pintada, por fuera y por dentro (despues de decadas de juntar moho). Pero si, la "nave" estaba en mal estado. Espero que algun día se recupere.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New chinese trains for the Mitre Line in Buenos Aires:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The waste in the left :lol:


----------



## Arthinus (Aug 3, 2011)

Great place !


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Total strike in railways today in Argentina, all lines are closed. Suburban and intercity services restablished in 00.00 hs tomorrow.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

More pics of renovation.




































*Fuente*:

Gustavo López


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

And... the new trains 


Joral said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Linea Urquiza 1435 mm cargo trains


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

I(L)WTC said:


> And... the new trains


The locs are diesel-only, or they are also able to run off the third rail, like
it exists in the USA ?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Not, it's diesel only


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

The Buenos Aires - Mar del Plata train inside, Average speed: 90 kmph limited for renovation works in several stations and tracks.



URB'MAN said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

In november arrived the new CSR cargo wagons for linea Urquiza (1435 mm) the new wagons will have automatic couple.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Railway Station "Tucuman Mitre"*














































Location by GSV:


----------



## xjtyou (Apr 22, 2015)

I(L)WTC said:


> The Buenos Aires - Mar del Plata train inside, Average speed: 90 kmph limited for renovation works in several stations and tracks.


The interior looks very similar to the CRH trains


----------



## JuaanAcosta (Sep 28, 2014)

xjtyou said:


> The interior looks very similar to the CRH trains


it's because they are made-in China


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

xjtyou said:


> The interior looks very similar to the CRH trains


:yes: The manufacturer is China Northern Railway, the trains specifications are adecuated for the argentine railways requirements (security, brakes, bogies (1676 mm) and more).


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On the Tucumán Train Station (Mitre Line):


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Video:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

News: In the next weeks the Transport minister will be presented the quinquennial plan of railways (in spanish: Plan quinquenal de los Ferrocarriles), a five year programs for works in the Ferrocarriles Argentinos network.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New Service with horrible trains (ferrobaires it's the worst operational company :lol: Buenos Aires Plaza Constitución Station - Pinamar














































http://wwwcronicaferroviaria.blogspot.com.ar/2015/07/ferrobaires-tren-de-pasajeros-nros.html


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Buenos Aires - Mar del Plata train.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New Chascomus station:


Schnellbahn said:


>


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

More: 



DanielFA said:


> here...


----------



## t2contra (Oct 10, 2007)

The CKD8s from China are new, but are there any report of problems?


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Loving the work in Argetina. It is maybe the only country in Latin America that is properly rebuilding a functional rail network with intercity capabilities. And IMHO this is partially due to realistic goals rather than ”oh, we´re gonna skip several stages and go straight for "bullet trains"...". Also, really heartwarming to see that historic buildings are revamped and used for the infrastructure in so many cases.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

:yes: In Argentine the train culture is more important than the rest of Latin American Countries, the network it's the most largest and the renovations cover the new demand of cargo and passengers.


For example the prices in train are cheap than the bus or plane

Buenos Aires - Tucuman: the trains 40$ARS (4 USD) more cheap class (pullman) and 400$ARS (40 USD) sleeper car. The bus 1500 - 2000$ARS (150-200 USD) or Plane 2600$ARS or more (260 USD)


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

I(L)WTC said:


> :yes: In Argentine the train culture is more important than the rest of Latin American Countries, the network it's the most largest and the renovations cover the new demand of cargo and passengers.
> 
> 
> For example the prices in train are cheap than the bus or plane
> ...


Are there plans to expand/improve intercity services outside the Mar del Plata and Rosario corridors? E.g. trains to Tucuman are once a week only IIRC, which is very poor and makes for unpractical transport.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, but the renovations in the tracks reduce the frequencies in all trains (cargo and passenger) the Rosario - Buenos Aires line will be have 5 trains per day, and Mar del Plata - Buenos Aires trains will be similar but seasonal (holidays and winter holidays)


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

The renovation of the Rosario-Córdoba track is going to start soon


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

:yes: And minor works in Tucuman line tracks and Buenos Aires Bariloche (coming soon), the linea belgrano, various stages of the tracks renovation are started but the linea belgrano it's most important for cargo trains. (5000 km in the Central-Northern Argentina), even with Mercosur funds for the bridge reconstruction in the Bolivian-Argentine railway.


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

Ferrobaires a Bragado:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

are they still in use ?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, the ferrobaires company it's the worst company ever :lol:.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

In the last days the storms caused seriously floods in the interior of Buenos Aires Province hno: the trains also sufered 










http://www.clarin.com/sociedad/historia-chino-abandonado-medio-inundacion_0_1411059356.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

I(L)WTC said:


> Yes, the ferrobaires company it's the worst company ever :lol:.


oh my good , and people pays for travelling in those trains ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, because it's very very very cheap. Also the chinese new trains are very cheap.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

even so ( aún así ) they could modernize them a little bit ( vamos , acondicionarlos un poco )


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

In the few months will be wasted probably. This coachs have 50 years.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

in spain we also had coachs with 50 years old , but they looked better
Talgo III: Interior coche clase turista by Jose Ignacio Esnarriaga, en Flickr


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Because RENFE exists since 1950 but Ferrocarriles Argentinos it was closed in 1990 and reopened in 2015 the coachs in private operators in the period (1990-2015) was destroyed.

In this year Ferrocarriles Argentinos reopened and and it was divided in three sub-companies (based in SNCF model):

Trenes Argentinos Operadora Ferroviaria 
Trenes Argentinos Cargas y Logistica
Trenes Argentinos Infraestructura


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

VITORIA MAN said:


> oh my good , and people pays for travelling in those trains ...


Hopefully Ferrobaires will be soon absorbed by Ferrocarriles Argentinos.


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

Ferrobaires is an operator that run very few services, and not all of them are so abandoned like that. http://wwwcronicaferroviaria.blogspot.com.ar/2015/07/ferrobaires-tren-de-pasajeros-nros.html 

But is nearly being cleaned of routes, and some of the few services that they had are now running with Ferrocarriles Argentinos or are about to be replaced with the new chinese trains (like the one from Constitucion to Bahia Blanca).


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ And it's for the better. They have fulfilled their mission: to maintain the provincial railways working, as well as they could, 'till the railways began to be revived. Now it's time to join Ferrocarriles Argentinos once again.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Track renewal in the C-14 branch of the former Belgrano railway in the Northwestern province of Salta:



tiojuli said:


> *SALTA*
> Renovación del ramal C14.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The 3 amazing Train Stations of Retiro in Buenos Aires of the lines Mitre, Belgrano Norte, and San Martín



*BELGRANO NORTE*





















































*SAN MARTÍN*























*MITRE*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*San Martín Line*, Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Railway Stations of the neighborhoods of Villa del Parque and Villa Devoto in Buenos Aires:


Villa del Parque:


































Villa Devoto:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Taken from this vid:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Villa Urquiza Station of the Mitre Line (*Taken from the video of Villa Urquiza & Nuñez*):


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Chinese power :lol:






Linea San Martin Buenos Aires - Rufino IC trains.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Buenos Aires-San Miguel de Tucuman long distance train:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Local trains passing by Domselaar.


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

nice..


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Liniers Railway Station (of the Sarmiento Line)* and the area surrounding it:















































^^


Taken from this video:


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

A Cañuelas.

Estación Rosario Norte:

El Tucumano:




El Rosarino:


----------



## drezdinski (Apr 19, 2013)

The coaches seem to be new or well refurbished, but still look a bit retro. Where they come from? Looks like China, but might be some other place.


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

^^ Yes, they are Chinese


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

they look like regular trains of Turkey. Nice diesel locomotives! Are they Chinese too?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, all are chinese :lol:. The National company Ferrocarriles Argentinos bought 22 formations (locomotive + 12 coachs) in 2008.


----------



## drezdinski (Apr 19, 2013)

I dunno why... Chinese HSR trains are top of the line, but regular coaches still have the 1960s feel, at least when it comes to design.


----------



## pplar21 (Apr 27, 2012)

I(L)WTC said:


> Yes, all are chinese :lol:. The National company Ferrocarriles Argentinos bought 22 formations (locomotive + 12 coachs) in 2008.


so there's no any railway stock industry in Argentina?


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

^^ Yes, but the quality is poor and can't built trains fast enough.

There are various industries.

Materfer, with constant breakdowns










Tencotren, a piece of sh*t with a Fiat Duna engine










Alerce by EMEPA, the best


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Videos of the Bariloche-Ingeniero Jacobacci and Bariloche-Viedma services in Patagonia.



clec said:


> Inédito video del TER remotorizado con paisajes entre Bariloche y Jacobacci
> 
> También para mencionar: Su excelente aislación acústica, sus comodidades y que pese a la motorización Scania, no rompe cardanes
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Are there any project to a meduim-speed (200 Km/h) train between Retiro and Córdoba?


----------



## wornaki (Aug 18, 2010)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Are there any project to a meduim-speed (200 Km/h) train between Retiro and Córdoba?


Nope. In fact, I'd dare say there isn't any medium speed (over 120 km/h) project anywhere in this country. Basically our current and somewhat future infrastructure (at least the one projected) will not be ready for such incredible numbers for quite some time...:lol:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ The chinese trains have a max speed of 160km/h.


----------



## wornaki (Aug 18, 2010)

Guajiro1 said:


> ^^ The chinese trains have a max speed of 160km/h.


And I seriously doubt they will reach said max speed soon. Not on Argentine railways, anyway... :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Mitre Line* at *Chinatown Buenos Aires*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Coghlan Station (Mitre Line)* on Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

More on the video of Coghlan:


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)

excellent pictures of the seasons and local formations, but this type of transport has its corresponding topic .
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1208365


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Freight Trains of Buenos Aires on HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Buenos Aires from the new chinese trains of the Mitre Line:


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

How are the works on the BA-Rosario line going? Has that dreadful 6 hour time it takes for the train to cover the route been brought down yet?


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Robi_damian said:


> How are the works on the BA-Rosario line going? Has that dreadful 6 hour time it takes for the train to cover the route been brought down yet?


Yes, the works continues. Until the works are done the trains cannot go any faster



FCOS said:


> *A un año después*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Are there no partial openings scheduled? In Romania at least, such a long distance (300 km) would be opened in stretches, not as a finished "product".


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

The work were divided in 11 stretches. First they renovated the Buenos Aires->Rosario (ascendente) track. Now they are working in the Rosario->Buenos Aires (descendente) track. It takes 6 hours because the trains have to use 1 track. When the works are finished the trains could go faster using the 2 tracks










http://porven.com.ar/todo-lo-que-necesitas-saber-sobre-el-nuevo-tren-rosario-buenos-aires/6120

• 1: Bancalari – Maschwitz
• 2: Maschwitz - Otamendi
• 3: Otamendi - Zarate
• 4: Zarate - Atucha
• 5: Atucha - Alsina 
• 6: Alsina – Rio Tala 
• 7: Rio Tala – G. Castro
• 8: G. Castro - Ramallo
• 9: Ramallo – San Nicolás
• 10: San Nicolás - Fighiera
• 11: Fighiera - Alvear


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

What would the top speed be?

A limited stop train going 130 or 140 km/h could do the trip in just over 2 hours, which would be respectable and beat buses driving at highway speeds.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ The trains have a top speed of 160 km/h, so it might be around those numbers.


----------



## Joral (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Federico Lacroze Terminal Station of the Urquiza Line*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Freight services between Salta (Argentina) and Antofagasta (Chile) have been resumed after 11 years:

First train to arrive from Chile:



viaducto15 said:


>


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New chinese trains of the Sarmiento Line in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Train of the San Martín Line, Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

From Chinatown (Belgrano R Station) to the San Fernando Station, from the Mitre Line, Buenos Aires:


----------



## DanielFA (Nov 11, 2014)

*Searching for investors and cooperation agreements*










As part of the Argentina's President tour in Europe, our Minister for Transport and the heads of the argentinian state-owned rail companies are meeting with european rail authorities and investors. The ongoing agenda is:

- 5th of July: Hamburg
- 6th: Berlin
- 7th: London
- 8th: Paris

This is the link to the source (in Spanish).


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

New prices and timetables service between Buenos Aires and Tucuman. They are 1,170 Km. (727 miles) and the trip takes 26 hours


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Not a completely horrible tie, but why is the speed/km lower in the Rosario section than in the rest?


----------



## wornaki (Aug 18, 2010)

Robi_damian said:


> ^^ Not a completely horrible tie, but why is the speed/km lower in the Rosario section than in the rest?


Work is being done on that section. it has been marred by quality issues, though.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Upgrading works of urban train in the province of Santiago del Estero.

Location Santiago del Estero Province:










This train has a path of 8 km with 80 passengers. Communicate the entire metropolitan area of Santiago del Estero including La Banda. Will be 4 seasons in total.

1st) Central Station:























































2nd) Station Industrial Park:










This station has dual platform, enabling the crossing of trains in the middle of the road.










3rd) Botanical Station:










































Others




























Video:






The journey will take about 25 minutes to go from the FORUM (Central Station) to station La Banda, so if we consider that there are 2 formations, there will be a frequency of 1 train every 12:30 minutes approximately.

http://cpvsantiago.gov.ar/detalle.php?cat_id=1&idnot=222


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Station Industrial Park is absolutely beautifull!


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Train between San Salvador de Jujuy and La Quiaca to be restored. 

*Volverá a funcionar el tren San Salvador de Jujuy-La Quiaca*

Los increíbles paisajes de los valles, la Quebrada de Humahuaca y la Puna podrán ser admirados desde los vagones de pasajeros del tren[...]


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Tågälskaren said:


> Train between San Salvador de Jujuy and La Quiaca to be restored.
> 
> *Volverá a funcionar el tren San Salvador de Jujuy-La Quiaca*
> 
> Los increíbles paisajes de los valles, la Quebrada de Humahuaca y la Puna podrán ser admirados desde los vagones de pasajeros del tren[...]


Yay! Maybe they will open the international route to Bolivia as well. For some reason the rail tracks have been built over next to the border. As can be seen here: https://goo.gl/maps/pZiw4UMrCxv


----------



## Tronador (May 20, 2010)

Tågälskaren said:


> Train between San Salvador de Jujuy and La Quiaca to be restored.
> 
> *Volverá a funcionar el tren San Salvador de Jujuy-La Quiaca*
> 
> Los increíbles paisajes de los valles, la Quebrada de Humahuaca y la Puna podrán ser admirados desde los vagones de pasajeros del tren[...]


I think we have to be prudent. This is just a project. The line was closed in 1990, when Ferrocarriles Argentinos was privatized. Now the line has some parts in really bad state. 

And that section was very difficult to operate. It was a mountain railway, with slopes of 6%; in the last times didn't use rack. ALso the line was built in the valley of a River, and usually in summer the river rose its level and destroy the track, so the line had to been closed for a month every year. 

In 80's there was a plan to rebuilt a big parte of the line, in a place far from the river, with easier slopes (2,5%). So if the goverment really has a serious plan, we are talking about a lot money for built a new mountain railway line.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The San Fernando Station (Tren de la Costa Light Rail Line):


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Taken from the video of San Fernando, Buenos Aires:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...elgrano-line-renewal-stage-2.html?channel=536
> 
> *Argentina tenders Belgrano Line renewal stage 2*
> Tuesday, September 27, 2016
> ...


----------



## gnzlnho (Jan 23, 2010)

*BUENOS AIRES Network*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...motives-shipped-to-argentina.html?channel=536
> 
> *CRRC diesel locomotives shipped to Argentina*
> Tuesday, October 18, 2016
> ...


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I was looking at Buenos Aires in Google Earth recently. Where is the main cargo terminal? Where do trains carrying containers load and unload?

Is it just at the port by Retiro station?


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Something like this










Keep in mind that the 95% of containers come in trucks.

35% of Argentine exports are agricultural products, and 90% of those are exported through the Gran Rosario ports.

The cars and trucks exports/imports use the Zárate port.

Oil and gas use the Duck Sud, Bahia Blanca, Campana and San Lorenzo ports.


----------



## N1C0L4S (Nov 7, 2010)

New wagons from China


----------



## Danzmann (Jul 20, 2016)

Just a question.
I've been to Argentina multiple times and the long distance passenger trains are awfully slow, with a medium speed of under 50 km/h on every route. I've heard there has been investment in the purchase of faster locomotives and railworks.
Where and when are these been applied?
And how will they improve rail transport?
I've seen that Buenos Aires - Rosario is being improved, any info on what speeds will the trains get and how much time will the travel take when it's done (instead of the current 7 and half hours)?


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Danzmann said:


> Where and when are these been applied?
> And how will they improve rail transport?


Buenos Aires-Mar del Plata, 6 hrs 47 min, starts in December. In the next year will be 1 hrs less.

The gov will prioritize and modernize cargo trains in the north with the Plan Belgrano instead of passenger trains. The north is very poor, and the gov plans to make transport easy so products from there are cheaper to export.












Danzmann said:


> I've seen that Buenos Aires - Rosario is being improved, any info on what speeds will the trains get and how much time will the travel take when it's done (instead of the current 7 and half hours)?


Less than 5 hours by end of the year when the works are done


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Restoration of Plaza Constitución Station trains shed



viaducto15 said:


> *TECHOS DE 13 Y 14*
> 
> Un par de capturitas de la zona de los techos sobre las plataformas de los diesel, la 13 y la 14. Terminados 2 rectangulos, avanzan sobre el tercero. Y unos acercamientos…
> 
> Imagenes de mi autoria, viaducto15.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

The Patagonian Train arrives at Bariloche amidst heavy snowstorms.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Passenger trains. *


----------



## matsomalvar (Jul 1, 2019)

*Mar del Plata's Passenger Train operation*

Passenger service between Buenos Aires - Constitución and Mar del Plata (the most visited coastal city of the country). This service is operated by Trenes Argentinos, and runs over Roca Railway Line. (The video has subtitles in English, just activate them):


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

matsomalvar said:


> Passenger service between Buenos Aires - Constitución and Mar del Plata (the most visited coastal city of the country). This service is operated by Trenes Argentinos, and runs over Roca Railway Line. (The video has subtitles in English, just activate them):


Good to see the trains are back. Argentina have very extensive railways but very little passenger services. The BA suburban services are not bad. But intercity needs to improve.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ please bare in mind that for an average citizen, taking a long distance train is a synonim of affordable and unreliable (therefore) alternative. In other words, trains in Argentina are seen as the transportation of the poor denizens who have no other choice to travel. Sad but true


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

kokomo said:


> ^^ please bare in mind that for an average citizen, taking a long distance train is a synonim of affordable and unreliable (therefore) alternative. In other words, trains in Argentina are seen as the transportation of the poor denizens who have no other choice to travel. Sad but true


Yes. This is the problem of the Americas, north and south. Chile is ahead investing more in railways. they have modern trains compare to other in Americas. Argentina's problem is the larger land and small population outside BA. It will cost a lot to upgrade the railway.


----------



## matsomalvar (Jul 1, 2019)

cheehg said:


> Yes. This is the problem of the Americas, north and south. Chile is ahead investing more in railways. they have modern trains compare to other in Americas. Argentina's problem is the larger land and small population outside BA. It will cost a lot to upgrade the railway.


Only Mar del Plata and Rosario services are getting competitive against other means of transportation. 

Trains to Córdoba, for example, cost round-trip 1000 pesos, almost the same than a lowcost airline round-trip ticket to COR. The train trip lasts 19 hours, and the plane only 1 hour. Tucuman train is amazingly cheap, but it takes almost 32 hours to travel to San Miguel de Tucumán.

Bahia Blanca service also is convenient somehow, but there are only 3 services per week. 

Let's hope all services improve, and it's needed to decrease the duration of all the routes.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

matsomalvar said:


> Only Mar del Plata and Rosario services are getting competitive against other means of transportation.
> 
> Trains to Córdoba, for example, cost round-trip 1000 pesos, almost the same than a lowcost airline round-trip ticket to COR. The train trip lasts 19 hours, and the plane only 1 hour. Tucuman train is amazingly cheap, but it takes almost 32 hours to travel to San Miguel de Tucumán.
> 
> ...


to south and west are too far. such kind of distance doesn't have advantage unless by high speed railway. Airline is better because there is not enough big cities in between to support a high speed railway. 
I think to Mar del Plata is in a reasonable distance for intercity if the line can upgrade to 160-200km/h to cut the time to 3-4 hours.


----------



## matsomalvar (Jul 1, 2019)

cheehg said:


> to south and west are too far. such kind of distance doesn't have advantage unless by high speed railway. Airline is better because there is not enough big cities in between to support a high speed railway.
> I think to Mar del Plata is in a reasonable distance for intercity if the line can upgrade to 160-200km/h to cut the time to 3-4 hours.


I think it's more important first to reintegrate the network, and to reduce trip duration along Bragado and Junín service, for example) than trying to get 160 km/h on MdP service. 
Also it is needed to end La Picasa lagoon bridge reconstruction, so Junín service can be re-extended to Rufino and Laboulaye, and maybe to Mendoza and San Juan in some years. 
Mesopotamian - Gran Capitán service to Posadas also has to be revived by authorities, due to the importance of its connectivity allover the cities that this train crosses at Entre Ríos, Corrientes and Misiones Provinces.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

matsomalvar said:


> I think it's more important first to reintegrate the network, and to reduce trip duration along Bragado and Junín service, for example) than trying to get 160 km/h on MdP service.
> Also it is needed to end La Picasa lagoon bridge reconstruction, so Junín service can be re-extended to Rufino and Laboulaye, and maybe to Mendoza and San Juan in some years.
> Mesopotamian - Gran Capitán service to Posadas also has to be revived by authorities, due to the importance of its connectivity allover the cities that this train crosses at Entre Ríos, Corrientes and Misiones Provinces.


are those lines all private owned?


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Bariloche Railway Station *





One of the main stations of the Tren Patagónico ("Patagonic Railway"), the Bariloche Station served in the past as one of the last stops from the train who came from Viedma, the city who was directly connect to Buenos Aires, in what was a trip who lasted almost a day. Built during the golden days of the rail network of Argentina, it currently stays operational.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## matsomalvar (Jul 1, 2019)

After 26 years, train service was relaunched between González Catán and 20 de Junio, both located at La Matanza Partido. It is possible to connect with this new service at González Catán Station, where it also arrives the Metropolitan Belgrano Sur Line from Sáenz Station (located in Buenos Aires City). 

An extra extension of this new service upto Marcos Paz is under development






(activate subtitles if needed)


----------



## matsomalvar (Jul 1, 2019)

cheehg said:


> are those lines all private owned?


Most of the Mesopotamic railways (Urquiza Line) are managed by a brazilian company that has blocked many projects just for its own benefit. 

The rails to Mendoza are used only for freight because of this issue at the lagoon (the rails were damaged because of an increase of the water level of the lagoon). The freight trains circumvalate the area, with an enormous increase of kilometers via Teodelina, SF


----------



## DanielFA (Nov 11, 2014)

Freight services on both the Urquiza and San Martín lines are operated by the state owned TAC (Trenes Argentinos Cargas) since 2013 because of the brazilian ALL (América Latina Logística) mismanagement since 1997...


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Argentina*: from *Buenos Aires* to *Mar del Plata* on train


----------



## matsomalvar (Jul 1, 2019)

Interurban Service between Córdoba-Mitre and Villa María
One of the cheapest rail services of the World. It only costs 20 US cents, and the trip lasts almost 5 hours.


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

Fare should be updated to keep up with operational costs!


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

zorko said:


> Una recorrida hoy donde se ve el estado de la tercera vía entre Palermo y Córdoba y el tramo inconcluso cerca de La Paternal. Lo que para mí fue una novedad es que Warnes está completamente abierta y ya no tiene más vigas.


Suburban San Martin Line Works


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

*Video de 2018*

Full journey on one of the Roca Line's many branches.


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

_Long Distance train Bs As - Rosario 

Chinese CNR CKD8 max 160 km/h_

*Delightful Doppler Effect *


----------



## maka.metalfan (Mar 26, 2020)

This is the locomotive in Railway Rolling Stock Facility in Croatia. Locomotive was reconstructed by Croatian engineers. It used to be GM EMD G26C










This is locomotive in use now days.


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

maka.metalfan said:


> This is the locomotive in Railway Rolling Stock Facility in Croatia. Locomotive was reconstructed by Croatian engineers. It used to be GM EMD G26C
> 
> View attachment 41268
> 
> ...


is it for passenger or freight use now in Croatia?


----------



## maka.metalfan (Mar 26, 2020)

No, no
It's in use at your country. This is old locomotive made by GM for ex-Yugoslavia at late 60's. LSM bought old GM EMD G26C from Croatian Railways (HŽ), and loco was reconstructed for Argentina!!!

This is loco on its own way to Argentina! (actually, this is in Argentina, end of trip)


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

Aaah i get it now, i thought it was the other way because the video is ~10 yrs old 😅, mostly chinese CNR CKD are in use on that line now but i think it might still be used for the regional services to small towns around BA.


----------



## robincole (May 1, 2012)

How are the Chinese built locomotives fairing?


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Córdoba, Argentina: Mitre Station*




Currently managed by Trenes Argentinos ("Argentine Trains"), the history of the Mitre Station dates back to 1863, the year when the new railway line that would connect Rosario with Córdoba began to be built. In 1946, the route that passes through this station joins the Mitre Line. Nowadays, new services depart from it to the Sierras of the province and the city of Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* PowerChina eyes rail project to transport oil and gas from Argentina's Vaca Muerta *
_Excerpt_

BUENOS AIRES, Sept 17 (Reuters) - A Chinese energy company is in talks to build a billion-dollar railway in Argentina that would move crude oil and natural gas from the massive Vaca Muerta shale region to the port city of Bahia Blanca, its president for Argentina said on Thursday.

PowerChina is in talks with Argentina's state-owned rail entity ADIF for the line, which would act as a crucial link between the isolated shale region and the petrochemical and refinery hub, Tu Shuiping, president of PowerChina in Argentina, said in an interview.

"There is a concrete plan that we have been working on for almost two years. We were talking with people from ADIF to see how the project can be presented and then seek joint financing," Tu said.

Cash-strapped Argentina, which is mired in recession and default, has struggled to capitalize on Vaca Muerta, one of world's largest reserves of shale oil and gas. To continue growing, Vaca Muerta needs greater investment in exploration and production, as well as pipelines, storage terminals, and railways to transport crude and gas.

The project's cost is estimated between $1.2 billion and $1.5 billion, Tu said, adding that China could provide the financing.

More : PowerChina eyes rail project to transport oil and gas from Argentina's Vaca Muerta


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

As an American I have certain negative feelings towards anything China does in the Americas...

But then again Argentina needs this and it would also be a big deal for its railway system to have a new source of freight. Hopefully this can help improve the economy down there.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Why would would it be negative? As far as I know, it wasn't China the one who helped overthrow the democratically elected governments in the region to install murderous dictatorships. China is just investing, as any other country does.


----------



## matsomalvar (Jul 1, 2019)

The rail service to Pinamar is back!
Activate English subtitles if needed


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

🔼 🔼 🔼 
God, that's a former Renfe class 593!!!


----------



## matsomalvar (Jul 1, 2019)

Train operations between Buenos Aires|Retiro and Rosario.
There are 3 different schedules connecting these cities
The route is really cool, crossing important cities and towns


----------



## Автострада (Oct 8, 2013)

*TMH to supply 70 EMUs for Buenos Aires suburban network*








ARGENTINA’s minister of transport, Mr Alexis Guerrera, has announced Transmashholding (TMH) as the winner of a $US 864m contract to supply 70 eight-car EMUs for the 25kV ac Buenos Aires suburban network, along with related maintenance activities.

The announcement was published in the official government bulletin on December 31 2021. The 1676mm-gauge fleet is being financed by Russia, and the trains will be used on the Roca, Sarmiento and San Martin lines, some of the busiest in the country. The EMUs will be delivered over a four-year period starting 27 months after the contract comes into force.

The train will be based on TMH’s Ivolga 1520mm-gauge EMU platform developed and manufactured in Tver, Russia. The EMU for Argentina is a 25kV ac stainless steel train with a maximum speed of 120km/h, with capacity for up to 2000 passengers.

TMH plans to localise 25% of the project, including the production of components, final assembly, testing and commissioning of the trains in Argentina. To do this, the company will invest in an industrial facility and create up to 1500 new direct and indirect jobs.

“Argentina is a country of great opportunities and has an ambitious plan to modernise its railway system,” says TMH International president, Mr Hans Schabert. “TMH is willing to keep contributing to this process. We have a long-term commitment to the country and its people. With this EMU project, we’ll reinforce our local footprint, continue to transfer knowledge and technology, and further involve the Argentinean rail supply chain through strong alliances with local actors.”

TMH has been present in Argentina since 2018, both as a private industrial investor and technology partner for freight and passenger operators. The company employs 250 people across the country in maintaining, repairing, and modernising rolling stock, but also in offering spare parts and supply chain management services to customers. The company is localising components in Argentina by developing local suppliers and encouraging international suppliers to start business in the country.

“It is a great honour for TMH to be selected by Argentina’s transport authorities for this strategic national project,” says TMH CEO, Mr Kirill Lipa. “We strongly believe that rail is a key driver for economic growth and TMH has played an active part in this process in Russia. By connecting people and goods quicker, smoother, safer, TMH will contribute to shaping a sustainable future for Argentina. We have the right competences to make this happen.”
TMH to supply 70 EMUs for Buenos Aires suburban network


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515695598560849928
No words for this dumb accident🙈. 
Saturday 09 April in Salta, Northern Argentina. A freight train derailed and track crew told the motorman to move the locomotive backwards


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

The government will invest U$D900 million to build railway infrastructure between Bahia Blanca and the town of Añelo, near the Vaca Muerta shale oil and gas deposit, with the intention of establishing freight and passenger services. This would connect Vaca Muerta with the port of Bahia Blanca, as well as the Patagonian city of Neuquen with Buenos Aires. The project is named the "North Patagonian train".

Invertirán más de US$ 900 millones para recuperar Tren Norpatagónico


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Some nice views of the Patagonian Train, that links tha Patagonian cities of Viedma and Bariloche:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Two new services announced in the last few days (news articles in Spanish):

-The return of the Buenos Aires-Bariloche railway: Volverá a funcionar el tren Buenos Aires-Bariloche - El litoral

-A new regional service between La Banda and Fernandez in the province of Santiago del Estero: Comenzo a funcionar el servicio regional La Banda – Fernandez | Rieles Multimedio


----------

